

Explaining the many paradigms of PLT Scheme to a 16 year old - rw
http://groups.google.com/group/plt-scheme/t/33a1531bf3ed3610

======
mahmud
Some great hackers took turns tutoring the kid; what a lucky SOB!

<http://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=640994>

\--

    
    
      So the last question is: 
        -- perhaps you really want to learn to program in PLT Scheme so   
      that you can see what 
             elegant lazy functional programmers do, 
             strict lazy programmers, 
             OO programmers, 
             logic programmers, 
             and imperative programmers 
      without ever leaving the language.
    

PLT is entering Mozart/Oz territory here, with clean syntax as a major plus.

Good read.

~~~
daeken
I don't know that PLT is _clean_ , but it's consistent and straightforward. I
still believe it has a long way to go to really compete with languages like
Python in terms of presentation, but they've done great work and it's very
nice to work with these days.

